# Cycling is dangerous.....in the countryside



## riggsbie (11 Oct 2011)

Not sure where this actually belongs but a rather interesting link.....

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/lifesty...t-guess-who-wins/story-e6frfhk6-1226163821475


----------



## snorri (11 Oct 2011)

This will be the third thread on this topic.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Oct 2011)

snorri said:


> This will be the third thread on this topic.



A herd of threads?


----------

